# Average Golden puppy length and weight at birth?



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

These are my averages:

Weight is 14-15 oz. 

Length would be 7" maybe (nose to butt) but never really measured.

Litter size is 11-12 (this is not typical for the average golden)

I would say that taking an average of all golden litters it would be closer to 8-10.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

In my experience weights can be less in larger litters, however Fallon's 11 weighed on average 14-18 oz at birth. Gabby's 11 were between 9-13 oz. Tauri's 2 pups were 21 ozs at birth, we lost 2 boys that were 21 ozs as well. They were too big for her to deliver easily 

My normal sized litters are mostly 14-16 oz. I think 7-8 pups would be a normal sized litter, looking back over my litters from 1994. I have never checked length of pups.


----------



## Bluestocking (Apr 9, 2008)

*Thank you both very much.*

I appreciate you checking your litter information, and for replying so quickly. 

With all these pretty Golden pictures here, I'll share a couple of my own. Here is our Lilly.


----------



## English Golden Retriever (Apr 30, 2018)

Our golden was born Apr 27th and we get to see and pick him from the litter on June 1st and pick him up on July 1st. 

He will be 6 weeks old when we pick him, and we are wondering if there is a weigh to tell if he will have a wide head like his dad or a thin head like his mother when he is full grown.

Please email us at [email protected]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

First of all, you may want to reconsider posting your email address here on the Forum. It's a Public Forum and it can be found doing a Google Search. You have 4 hours from the time you made your post to edit it-remove any info, add info, etc. After that time frame, no changes can be made to it per the Site Owner's Policy... 

I would check the Laws in your State regarding bringing your pup home at 6 weeks, in a lot of States it's against the Law for Breeders to release a pup until they are 8 weeks. The additional time for a pup to be with the litter is very important. 

Have you seen the parents? Your pup should be similar to them when full grown.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

English Golden Retriever said:


> Our golden was born Apr 27th and we get to see and pick him from the litter on June 1st and pick him up on July 1st.
> 
> He will be 6 weeks old when we pick him, and we are wondering if there is a weigh to tell if he will have a wide head like his dad or a thin head like his mother when he is full grown.
> 
> Please email us at [email protected]



No way to know for sure at that age. I would ask the breeder as they will know how their litters usually are. If a breeder has been breeding for a long time then the pups should breed true, meaning consistent in size and structure to the Sire and Bitch. Males should almost always be a larger and wider head then females. Also breeders with a European influence tend to have a stronger, more robust head, even in the females, but closer to the males at that point.


----------

